# My dog and horse



## pasoindy (Feb 19, 2012)

This is my Shiba Inu, my best bud:














































And, my other best bud, my Paso Fino mare:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, look at that doggy smile! That's gorgeous.

Also, horse = jealousy.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

OMG, you're dog was such an adorable puppy!! (And still beautiful). And your PF is beautiful as well.:-D


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I know all puppies are supposed to be cute but that one is absolutely adorable. Pretty mare as well.


----------



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

Such a cute puppy! And pretty mare I've never ridden a paso fino, it must be neat. My lovely mare Cheyenne is a 1/2 QH.


----------

